# Unreal Tournament 2004 download prob



## Kittsville (May 25, 2008)

After getting the Unreal Tournament 2004 megapack I unzipped it and installed it, updating the demo vertion of UT 2004 I already have.

On starting up the updated UT it said that I had to reinstall it from CD and enter the key code. As I had the demo I couldn't do that.

Any suggestions that don't involve any redownloading?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Mega Pack is a free addon for the FULL version of UT2004, not the demo, so it's asking for the full retail game's serial.


----------

